# What kind of insect is this?



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

They're all around my house. They're not interested in food anymore than they're interested in people... so, I don't think they are fruit flies.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Definitely not fruit flies but I can’t tell for sure what they are. Could be “phorid flies”. Search internet photos and see what you think. Otherwise, take them to a county agricultural agent or equivalent for proper ID. Knowing what they are will lead you in the right direction. Solving fly problems, especially small flies is best accomplished by finding their harborage and breeding areas. Proper ID will point us in that direction. Sometimes small fly problems resolve themselves in time.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.pestproductsonline.com/1_termites.htm
Picture was taken to far away to ID.


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the link. Looking through some flying insect photos, I discovered that these are fungus gnats. Hmm. Anyone know how to get rid of them? I've never had these before...


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

Might be because we have a few houseplants for the first time in 15 years.


----------



## packer_rich (Jan 16, 2011)

Clear up that fungus you have been living with:whistling2:


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

Well, I put the houseplants outside and now the fungus flies are gone. Glad the problem is cleared up but feeling disappointed about the houseplants. I'd really like to keep them in the house. Anyone know how to keep fungus flies from happening with houseplants?


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Iron Petunia said:


> Well, I put the houseplants outside and now the fungus flies are gone. Glad the problem is cleared up but feeling disappointed about the houseplants. I'd really like to keep them in the house. Anyone know how to keep fungus flies from happening with houseplants?


Sounds like the houseplnts are/were harboring some kind of fungus. Contact your county extension agent and see what has to be done to keep your houseplants clean.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Fungus gnats like overwatered plant soil especially the plants that have Spanishmoss on top of the soil. There are some insecticides that you can pour on top of the soil.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can control these insects by simply allowing the soil to dry out between watering. If your plant will tolerate dry soil for a short time, this may be the solution. I tried this on my plants. I stopped watering them for 2 weeks to let the soil dry out and the gnats just disappeared. If your plants are not drought tolerant, try one of these other solutions.

1) You can catch the adult insects by staking a yellow sticky trap in each infested plant container. This will catch the adults, but not the larvae. Insecticidal soaps labeled for fungus gnats can also be used for killing the adult insects.

2) You can purchase Knock out gnats granules which contains _Bacillus thuringiensis_ (Bt-H14), a safe, effective way for killing gnat larvae on house plants costs about $ 25.00. Apply as needed to stop the life cycle. Read the label carefully and follow the manufacturer's directions for use.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

thats a goo goo flea....left over for the thaw in south africa last seen in mooraway can carry the laylay gene...:laughing::laughing::laughing: pics to far away to see...


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

ben's plumbing said:


> thats a goo goo flea....left over for the thaw in south africa last seen in mooraway can carry the laylay gene...:laughing::laughing::laughing: pics to far away to see...


no it's not. Its a flea from Jurassic Park


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

epson said:


> no it's not. Its a flea from Jurassic Park


 yes that is its cousin frozen in time and placed in that storage chamber till year 2555 then released on mankind to wreck havoc on the world:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

That was actually a prehistoric mosquito. They extracted the blood from the mosquito and the rest was history.

I think you have newborn mosquitoes.


----------



## Iron Petunia (Sep 19, 2010)

epson said:


> You can control these insects by simply allowing the soil to dry out between watering. If your plant will tolerate dry soil for a short time, this may be the solution. I tried this on my plants. I stopped watering them for 2 weeks to let the soil dry out and the gnats just disappeared. If your plants are not drought tolerant, try one of these other solutions.
> 
> 1) You can catch the adult insects by staking a yellow sticky trap in each infested plant container. This will catch the adults, but not the larvae. Insecticidal soaps labeled for fungus gnats can also be used for killing the adult insects.
> 
> 2) You can purchase Knock out gnats granules which contains _Bacillus thuringiensis_ (Bt-H14), a safe, effective way for killing gnat larvae on house plants costs about $ 25.00. Apply as needed to stop the life cycle. Read the label carefully and follow the manufacturer's directions for use.




This was very helpful. Thank you.


----------

